# licenciado



## Kathy

¡Hola, chicos!
El título Licenciado, ¿cómo se dice en inglés?
Tengo entendido que a veces no se pone nada, mas sin embargo no sé cómo se refiere a una persona que es Licenciada en inglés.
Gracias.


----------



## Luke

¿Significa abogado, no?

Puedes decir:
Kathy, Attorney at Law.
Kathy, Esquire.


----------



## asm

El término de licencia is licence; pero nada tiene que ver con los títulos universitarios, tiene que ver con el sentido original de otorgar una licencia para realizar una actividad, como la licencia de manejo.
Algunas profesiones requieren de una licencia, como las enfermeras, ellas y ellos tienen que recibir su título universitario (o técnico de dos años) y después se licencian. Dos cosas diferentes, la licencia se obtiene por medio de exámenes (y obviamente de demostrar que se tienen los estudios).

En los EUA no se usa el término de licenciado en lo absoluto, algunas personas usan el título para las maestrías (pero solo unas); los títulos "nobiliarios" se usan hasta que se tiene el doctorado. Lo usan de dos formas: Dr. J. Smith o  J. Smith PhD  (o EdD si es en educación), o MD, etc.

No conozco tus necesidades para saber esto. Si lo quieres para indicar el nivel univesitario puedes decir Bachelors degree (encontrarás Bachelor, bachelor's y bachelors). Generalmente son en ciencias (B.S) o en artes (B. A.). 
Si quieres ponerlo en una tarjeta de presentación, o en algún lugar donde se pongan los nombres de las personas junto a sus títulos, y si lo vas a hacer al estilo americano, abstente de ponerlo, y simplemente pon Mrs. J. Smith o J. Smith.

Para la licencia en ingles, si lo entiendo bien, yo diria Licenced in (teaching/translating) English.


----------



## Kathy

asm, better than this explanation impossible!!
Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Barbara S.

In k-12 education the term is "certificated". As in "I am a certificated teacher." Meaning that I am licensed to teach. That's what appears on my resume. But not as a title. Lawyers sometimes use esquire - written Esq. after their names on business cards. There are many such titles (C.P.A, D.D.S etc) but they are never used as a form of address. A medical doctor or dentist is Dr. Smith, everyone else is Mr. Mrs. or Ms.


----------



## Maika

Esquire   (y se pone al final, no al principio como doctor).

Ej.:  John Brown, Esq.

Así pone mi jefe (que es abogado) a los abogados.
¡Ojo! es para licenciado en derecho, no en otra rama.


----------



## supercrom

Sólo en México, creo yo, se utiliza la palabra Licenciado para referirse al abogado; mientras que en el Perú se usa doctor para referirse al especialista en leyes.
Supongo que la traducción deseada es para decir, por ejemplo: Licenciado en Literatura, Licenciado en Ciencias de la Comunicación. O sea, que nos queremos referir al título profesional... 
Tal vez no aporte mucho, pero quiero dejar en claro que con "Licenciado" nos referimos a alguien que alcanzó la Licenciatura.

*CROM*


----------



## Inara

¡Hola a todos!
Veo que el tema fue discutido ya en varias ocasiones, pero tal vez lo podría replantear. 

Yo estudié en Hungría y me gradué con el titulo "BSc (Bachelor) in Architecture", el título que puede recibir uno después de acabar cuatro años de estudios. Lo que sería una "diplomatura" en España. Si hubiera estudiado dos años más, obtendría el título de "MSc (Magister) in Architecture", lo que en España sería una "licenciatura".

Ahora tengo que traducir un texto del español panameño a inglés. La frase es así: "...obtuve mi título como Licenciada en Humanidades...".

¿Alguien podría aclarar cuánto tiempo estudió esta chica? Si es licenciada yo entiendo que hizo más estudios que yo, así que tiene un "Magister" or "MSc". Pero WR diccionario me dice que es "Bachelour". 

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## asm

Esta chica asistió a la universidad 4 años. 


Lo que no sabemos es si estudió oje je, mal chiste)

quote=Inara]Hola a todos!
Veo que el tema fue discutido ya en varias ocasiones, pero tal vez lo podría replantear 

Yo estudié en Hungría y me gradue con el titulo "BSc (Bachelor) in Architecture", el titulo que puede recibir uno despues de acabar 4 años de estudios. Lo que sería una "diplomatura" en España. Si hubiera estuidiado 2 años más, obtendría el título de "MSc (Magister) in Architecture", lo que en España sería una "licenciadura".

Ahora tengo que traducir un texto del español panameño a inglés. La frase es así: "...obtuve mi titulo como Licenciada en Humanidades..."

¿Alguien podría aclarar cuanto tiempo estudió esta chica? Si es licenciada yo entiendo que hizo más estudios que yo, así que tiene un "Magister" or "MSc". Pero WR diccionario me dice que es "Bachelour". 

¡Gracias de antemano![/quote]


----------



## vamorales

En una traducción legal, si en el documento te aparece el término _licenciado_, lo pones en itálicas y luego el nombre de la persona, o bien pones _licenciado _(en itálicas) y en una nota del traductor pones Bachelors Degree. 

Ej: _licenciado_ Juan Perez, Notary...
Ej.: _licenciado _[Bachelors degree] Juan Perez, Notary...

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la explicación que dio asm.


----------



## Txiri

A B. A. or B. S. degree in the United States, means a person obtained a degree equivalent to four years of study.

It is either a Bachelor´s degree in Science, or a Bachelor´s degree in the Arts.  None of the other spellings are correct (unfortunately).


----------



## Tatzingo

¿Alguien podría aclarar cuanto tiempo estudió esta chica? Si es licenciada yo entiendo que hizo más estudios que yo, así que tiene* un "Magister" or "MSc*". Pero WR diccionario me dice que es "Bachelour" 

Hola, ¿MSc no es Master of Science?

Tatz.


----------



## shadaypr

Volviendo a la pregunta de cómo llamar a un Licenciado, si se refiere a un abogado, pregunto, en caso de que no se utilice el nombre de la persona, pero sí está claro que es un abogado por el contexto, ¿no estaría correcto traducirlo a "counselor"? Dudo que se llamen Esquire unos a los otros, o Esquire Smith. Sería de la misma manera que se dice "Congressman Doe" o "President Washington".


----------



## zumac

No me queda claro para qué uso necesitas la palabra "licenciado".

Veo estas cuatro posibilidades:

1) Para introducir al licenciado en una junta.
"Les presento al Licenciado Pedro Martínez".

2) Para dirigirle la palabra al licenciado.
Dígame licenciado Martínez, que le pareció...

3) Para dirigir una carta al licenciado.
"Estimado Lic. Pedro Martínez".

4) Para poner en la tarjeta de presentación del licenciado.
"Pedro Martínez, C.P.".

*En inglés:*
Para el caso #1:
No se utilzan títulos para licenciados al presentarles. Solo se usan títulos para doctores, del tipo que sean, y a veces para abogados (counselor).
"I would like to introduce Mr. Pedro Martínez."

Para el caso #2:
No se utilizan títulos para dirigirles la palabra a licenciados. Solo en algunos casos muy formales para doctores y abogados (counselor).
"Tell me, Mr. Martinez, how was the ...".

Para el caso #3:
No se utiliza la palabra licenciado para dirigirle una carta. Excepciones para doctores y abogados (counselor).
"Dear Mr. Martinez".

Para el caso #4:
En las tarjetas de presentación de licenciados u otros profesionales, pueden aparecer todas las abreviaturas para los títulos que tenga.
"Pedro Martínez, C.P.A.

En resumen, en inglés no se usan títulos para dirigirse a ningún profesional, salvo que sea doctor o abogado. Aun un John Smith que tuviera una maestría en Física Nuclear, se le dirige como Mr. John Smith.

Podrán existir otros casos...

Saludos.


----------



## RoaminCatholic

Una aclaración sobre el término "licenciado" en España.

El programa universitario básico en España es de 5 años (o en algunas universidad, 4 años con más clases cada año).  Este programa es la "Licentiatura", y *no es* lo mismo que "Bachelor of Arts/Sciences".  De hecho, en algunos casos los "licenciados" pueden convalidar sus diplomas por un Máster en EEUU.

Por tanto, en España (no sé de otros países) el término "licenciado" se refiere a aquellos que han cursado con éxito la Licenciatura.  Se puede traducir el término como "Licentiate graduate", or simply "Licentiate".

No es lo mismo que el término en inglés de "license", que se refiere a un permiso oficial de ejercer una actividad determinada (p. ej. "dog license" a la actividad de poseer un perro).  Es cierto que al obtener la Licenciatura, un está capacitado (y por tanto licenciado) para ejercer una profesión, pero la traducción literal al inglés "license" da una impresión equivocada, porque en los EEUU las "licenses" no requieren estudios universitarios, mientras que cualquier "licenciado" en España habrá cursado el programa oficial universitario.

Salu2


----------



## zumac

RoaminCatholic said:


> Una aclaración sobre el término "licenciado" en España.
> 
> El programa universitario básico en España es de 5 años (o en algunas universidad, 4 años con más clases cada año). Este programa es la "Licentiatura", y *no es* lo mismo que "Bachelor of Arts/Sciences". De hecho, en algunos casos los "licenciados" pueden convalidar sus diplomas por un Máster en EEUU.
> 
> Por tanto, en España (no sé de otros países) el término "licenciado" se refiere a aquellos que han cursado con éxito la Licenciatura. Se puede traducir el término como "Licentiate graduate", or simply "Licentiate".
> 
> No es lo mismo que el término en inglés de "license", que se refiere a un permiso oficial de ejercer una actividad determinada (p. ej. "dog license" a la actividad de poseer un perro). Es cierto que al obtener la Licenciatura, un está capacitado (y por tanto licenciado) para ejercer una profesión, pero la traducción literal al inglés "license" da una impresión equivocada, porque en los EEUU las "licenses" no requieren estudios universitarios, mientras que cualquier "licenciado" en España habrá cursado el programa oficial universitario.
> 
> Salu2


Estoy de acuerdo con tu información sobre la precedencia y significado del título de licenciado en España. Creo que es igual en otros paises latinoamericanos.

Pero, el tema de este hilo es de como se dice el título Licenciado en inglés, dentro de lo posible. También estoy de acuerdo contigo que no tiene nada que ver con la palabra "license".

Saludos.


----------



## RoaminCatholic

zumac said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu información sobre la precedencia y significado del título de licenciado en España. Creo que es igual en otros paises latinoamericanos.
> 
> Pero, el tema de este hilo es de como se dice el título Licenciado en inglés, dentro de lo posible. También estoy de acuerdo contigo que no tiene nada que ver con la palabra "license".
> 
> Saludos.



Mi respuesta no fue nada clara, pero abogo por la traducción "Licentiate" (como en "Paul is/has a Licentiate in Biology"), o "Licentiate Graduate" (como en la frase "The Master's program is open to licentiate graduates".

Salu2


----------



## zumac

RoaminCatholic said:


> Mi respuesta no fue nada clara, pero abogo por la traducción "Licentiate" (como en "Paul is/has a Licentiate in Biology"), o "Licentiate Graduate" (como en la frase "The Master's program is open to licentiate graduates".
> 
> Salu2


Muy correcta tu traducción a "Licentiate", pero no se usa en el inglés cotidiano, ni hablado ni por escrito. Se podrá usar en documentos muy formales o legales.

Saludos.


----------



## RoaminCatholic

zumac said:


> Muy correcta tu traducción a "Licentiate", pero no se usa en el inglés cotidiano, ni hablado ni por escrito. Se podrá usar en documentos muy formales o legales.
> 
> Saludos.



Aunque generalmente no se usa "Licentiate" en contextos de universidades seculares, existe también un grupo grande de universidades católicas en los EEUU, donde sí se usa el término, ya que estas universidades han mantenido mucho más las tradiciones europeas con respecto a sus títulos académicos.  

Así que diría que dentro de un contexto académico, se podría usar el término tranquilamente, ya que se usan y entienden términos semejantes como B.Phil (Bachelor of Philosophy), Th.D. (Doctor of Theology) y JCD (Juris canonicis doctor... aquellos licenciados en derecho canónico) de la misma manera.

En cuanto a contextos no universitarios, donde no hace falta ser técnico, añadiría a tu lista de usos del término:

1) Los licenciados participaron en un acto académico, donde recibieron sus diplomas...
"The new graduates participated in an academic ceremony..."

2) El programa está abierto a licenciados en farmacia
"The programa is open to graduates in Pharmacy"

3) El número de licenciados supera por tercer año el número de puestos de trabajo...
"The number of university graduates exceeds for the third consecutive year the number of available positions"

Salu2


----------



## zumac

RoaminCatholic said:


> Aunque generalmente no se usa "Licentiate" en contextos de universidades seculares, existe también un grupo grande de universidades católicas en los EEUU, donde sí se usa el término, ya que estas universidades han mantenido mucho más las tradiciones europeas con respecto a sus títulos académicos.
> 
> Así que diría que dentro de un contexto académico, se podría usar el término tranquilamente, ya que se usan y entienden términos semejantes como B.Phil (Bachelor of Philosophy), Th.D. (Doctor of Theology) y JCD (Juris canonicis doctor... aquellos licenciados en derecho canónico) de la misma manera.
> 
> En cuanto a contextos no universitarios, donde no hace falta ser técnico, añadiría a tu lista de usos del término:
> 
> 1) Los licenciados participaron en un acto académico, donde recibieron sus diplomas...
> "The new graduates participated in an academic ceremony..."
> 
> 2) El programa está abierto a licenciados en farmacia
> "The programa is open to graduates in Pharmacy"
> 
> 3) El número de licenciados supera por tercer año el número de puestos de trabajo...
> "The number of university graduates exceeds for the third consecutive year the number of available positions"
> 
> Salu2


En tus buenos puntos 1,2,3 temo que estás usando "licenciados" en forma muy general. No todos los graduados de universidad son licenciados. En términos muy generales, se puede considerar y decir que son de *nivel* licenciatura.

Bueno, basta. Te dejo con esto que siempre contesta mi cuñado que es titulado de la UNAM en México como Ingeniero Mécanico: 
"No me digan licenciado --- yo sí estudié."

Saludos.


----------



## SDLX Master

shadaypr said:


> Volviendo a la pregunta de cómo llamar a un Licenciado, si se refiere a un abogado, pregunto, en caso de que no se utilice el nombre de la persona, pero sí está claro que es un abogado por el contexto, ¿no estaría correcto traducirlo a "counselor"? Dudo que se llamen Esquire unos a los otros, o Esquire Smith. Sería de la misma manera que se dice "Congressman Doe" o "President Washington".


 
Así es, counselor. Pero cuidado que hay de varios tipos. Por ahí que tal vez te refieras a un Prosecutor, o un Attorney.
Y si por ahí usas el nombre Mr. Shadaypr. *Atty*.


----------



## botecelli

SDLX Master said:


> Así es, counselor. Pero cuidado que hay de varios tipos. Por ahí que tal vez te refieras a un Prosecutor, o un Attorney.
> Y si por ahí usas el nombre Mr. Shadaypr. *Atty*.


 

Licenciado tambien se usa (al menos en Mexico) como una introduction a una persona importante: "quisiera agradecerle al licenciado . . . . ," "estoy intrevistando al licenciado . . . " La truduccion mas sencilla al ingles seria mister.


----------



## LastManStanding

En referencia a la traducción de "licenciado" como MBA, fíjense la siguiente referencia:

http://www.idec.upf.edu/mba/upf_home_en.php

http://www.barquerorrpp.com/menu/DRHC.html .

Al menos en latinoamérica un licenciado estudia cinco años y no es un título de posgrado (en la mayoría de los casos). Un MBA, por el contrario, sí requiere tener un título de grado ya.


----------



## Tinman39OZ

you (I) have a degree in english.

you have a bachelor's degree in english.

you have a 4 year degree in english.

tinman39oz


----------



## shadaypr

SDLX Master said:


> Así es, counselor. Pero cuidado que hay de varios tipos. Por ahí que tal vez te refieras a un Prosecutor, o un Attorney.
> Y si por ahí usas el nombre Mr. Shadaypr. *Atty*.



Muchas gracias por la aclaracion, Mr. SDLX Master. O sea que si fuera, en ingles, un "prosecutor"  o un "attorney", seria incorrecto que le llamaran "counselor" o es solo otra opcion? Por ejemplo, en un saludo, se diria "Good morning, Attorney" o "Good morning, Prosecutor", u obligatoriamente añadirian el apellido luego de uno de los titulos?

Gracias de nuevo por abordar mi pregunta


----------



## CARJR45

Hola a todos:

La palabra licenciado en Panama se refiere a cualquiera persona que haya cursado cuatro o cinco años en la universidad y haya obtenido su titulo universitario, por ejemplo;

Licenciado en Ingenieria Civil
Licenciado en Leyes (abogado)
Licenciado en Administracion de Negocios
Licenciado en Arquitectura, etc.

Este titulo no se utiliza en el sistema ingles ya que en ese sistema solo se utilizan los titulos superiores de Maestria (Masters o por ejemplo MSc, MBA, etc.) o Magister como esta ahora de moda, o el titulo de Doctorado (MD, PhD, etc., despues del nombre (con la excepcion de los ingenieros profesionales que se le añade detras del nombre las siglas "P.E." que significa "Professional Engineer". 

En mi caso, yo simplemente traduje "Estimado Licenciado" como "Dear Sir".


----------



## Pilulo

Licenciado: prefiero traducirlo por "Graduate", sea de lo que sea, porque hay que tener cuidado con el "Bachelor" inglés, ya que éste no siempre es un grado que dé paso directamente a poder desarrollar "Post-graduate", como por ejemplo el Doctoral Degree. En cambio el "Licenciado" español sí es siempre un grado desde el cual se pueden desarrollar los postgraduados, como el Doctorado. El "Bachelor" inglés, como grado académico, generalmente equivale a nuestro "Diplomado" de España en carreras medias, no superiores, que necesitan poder continuarse con el grado de Licenciado para poder optar posteriormente al de Doctor.


----------



## matiasss2009

*What about this (from wordreference) ? what do you think?

licentiate* /laɪˈsɛnʃɪɪt/n

a person who has received a formal attestation of professional competence to practise a certain profession or teach a certain skill or subject
a degree between that of bachelor and doctor awarded now only by certain chiefly European universities
a person who holds this degree


*liˈcentiateˌship*n


----------



## noxusneedee

Zumac tiene razón :
  Muy correcta tu traducción a "Licentiate", pero no se usa en el inglés  cotidiano, ni hablado ni por escrito. Se podrá usar en documentos muy  formales o legales.
-Licentiate would be really obscure.


----------



## kubano84

Kathy, yo también estudié Linceciatura en lengua inglesa lo que me especialicé en traducción e interpretación en mi sexto año. Lo primero que debes saber es para que país quieres traducir ese título. Yo vivo ahora en Vienna, Austria y aquí no existe el termino de licenciado por lo que cuando rivalidé me otorgaron otro título por los años de estudio que cursé en Cuba. Ahora tengo un Master degree. Solo tuvo que hacer 3 asignaturas. Es un poco gracioso porque en Cuba para ser Master tienes que pasar dos año mas despues de graduado  . Lo que hicieron fue buscar el título más semejante posible a lo que estudié basándose también en mis horas clases y en las asignaturas cursadas. Lo mismo pudiera pasar en otros países.

Si tuviera que traducir ''linceciado'' en inglés para poner en una business card sería así: B.A Onay Gonzalez. Y si lo tuviera que decir diría: I have a major in English literature.

Best regards


----------



## kubano84

También quisiera agregar que existe una gran disputa en si poner B.A delante o detrás del nombre....yo me quedo con la primera.


----------



## jadedhero

Como tengo entendido en México hay tres niveles de estudio: Licenciatura, Maestría, y Doctorado.  Así que diría yo que tampoco se equivocan los que dicen a los licenciados que son alguien con el mismo nivel de un 'Bachelor's'  (en ingles los niveles siguen Bachelor's, Master's, y Doctorate) - he buscado tanto para saber como traducirlo bien en documentos formales, y de verdad no utilizaría el termino Licentiate por que siento que no se entendería, ni aun en un documento legal/formal.  Tal vez es correcto para el sentido de los licenciados de España, pero siento que no representa adecuadamente los de Latinoamérica. Más pronto, lo traduciría como sugiere vamorales.


----------

